# Methylene blue for funguses in adult frogs?



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Has anyone used methylene blue for treating funguses in adult treefrogs? Am still losing adult Pacifics. Necropsies haven't been revealing. Treatments for bacteria, chytrid, and Protozoa haven't stopped this. Am considering methylene blue soaks for the frogs who,are ill. Main symptoms are balance problems, not righting, not eating. Have been tested for ranavirus and chytrid but tests were negative. Is methylene blue safe and at what dose? Thank you.


----------

